# Problemas con su

## Perrako

Buenas, tengo un problema con el comando su, y es que no puedo usarlo desde un usuario "normal" del sistema para obtener permisos de root, he mirado algo la documentación y se dice de crear un archivo /etc/suauth en el que se puede indicar que usuarios pueden usarlo. Yo lo he creado con una línea que pone:

root:perrako:OWNPASS

de esta forma se supone que perrako podrá usar su para obtener permisos de root, pero al ejecutar su me dice que "Permision denied" y no puedo hacer nada, ¿alguna sugerencia?. Gracias.

----------

## Ferdy

Pues eso, que lo mejor es que añadas a los usuarios que quieres que hagan su al grupo wheel:

```

[bash]# usermod -G users,sound,wheel usuario

```

Y así podrán hacer su

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## Perrako

Gracias, ha funcinado lo de añadir al grupo wheel.

P

----------

## Ferdy

Ya se sabe, el típico truco de RTM !  :Wink: 

La próxima, échale un vistazo al manual y a las FAQ antes de preguntar  :Wink: 

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

